
Ask HN: Can you help me find a previous HN post? - timwiththebo
So I read a post here earlier this year which was so useful, but I can&#x27;t find it again despite spending hours searching on HN and my browser history.<p>Any chance you can help me find the post I&#x27;m talking about? Christmas cheer and all that!<p>This is what I remember about the post
 - the post linked to a long Google Doc which was a guide of how to run a startup
 - there was lots of advice on how to run different meetings eg. team meetings, 1:1s etc
 - the Google Doc was created by an executive&#x2F;CEO&#x2F;startup coach with lots of experience
 - the post was created in 2018<p>Any ideas? Any help would be massively appreciated
======
kgwxd
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17446839)

~~~
timwiththebo
PS... how did you find it? Keen to learn from my failures...

~~~
kgwxd
I remembered the article you were describing and knew I would recognize it if
I saw the title. I just Googled "run a startup advice
site:news.ycombinator.com" with time set to "Past Year", visually scanned for
visited (purple) links, it was the second result for me.

